# What do you think of White House Black Market



## LB_Lady (Aug 24, 2006)

They just opened one close to me, and I absolutely love it! Their full prices are awful, but the sale prices are phenominal!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 24, 2006)

They've got nice stuff, but I realized they're part of Chico's. If you've ever seen the commerical, it's the same lady using the same voice saying the same thing! She just says White House Black Market instead of Chico's.


----------



## SumtingSweet (Aug 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* They've got nice stuff, but I realized they're part of Chico's. If you've ever seen the commerical, it's the same lady using the same voice saying the same thing! *She just says White House Black Market instead of Chico's.*




I thought I was the only person who noticed that kind of stuff! WHBM does have some really lovely stuff but I just can't stand Chico's! Yuck.


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 25, 2006)

Eh, considering the only black I regularly wear is black pants and skirts, and I rarely wear white or black tops (except for basic layering tanks), I don't really have a desire to go in that store.... I much prefer wearing color, at least on top!





When I first walked into one of those stores, I thought it was so sad and boring, not seeing any color on the racks! lol


----------



## luxotika (Aug 25, 2006)

I think they are overpriced!


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* I think they are overpriced! lol, I didn't even look at the prices when I went in the store, but if they are more expensive than JC Penny's, I will think they are overpriced


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 25, 2006)

i really like they're stuff. but yeah, the full prices are really high. they had a dress a few years ago i still dream about having. one day i will find it or something like that (or make something like it).


----------



## Nox (Aug 27, 2006)

I kind of like that store, as you can always find something in black or white if you need it. Though they do tend to cut a bit large on the sizes...it's good for those who like vanity sizing.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 27, 2006)

its a nice store but ive never bought anything there.


----------



## Liz (Aug 27, 2006)

yeah, they are expensive. but they have some things that i would get for work. a top would be like $50+


----------

